# Suchfeld funktioniert nicht



## Webhufi (23. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gestalte gerade eine antike Webseite neu in einem CMS; dabei ist mir ein Rätsel, wie ich damals die Suchfunktion, die sich nur auf diese eine Page beschränkt, integriert hatte. Diese Suche ist mir wichtig, weil sie sich wirklich nur auf diese eine Seite konzentrieren soll!

Dummerweise finde ich nicht heraus, wo sich das zugehörige Script versteckt...

Könnte bitte jemand auf die Seite schauen und mir erklären, wie ich diese Suchfunktion auf meine neue Page kriege? Es ist leicht zu finden: nicht weit vom Beginn der Page; s. Bild.

Vielen Dank schon mal und tolle Feiertage!

Norbert


----------



## Sempervivum (23. Dezember 2018)

Das ist einfacher als ich zunächst dachte:
Das Formular beginnt in Zeile 153. Dort wird beim Submit die Funktion suchen() aufgerufen.
Diese ist wiederum ab Zeile 15 definiert.
Du brauchst nur dieses Formular und die Funktion auf die neue Seite zu übernehmen.


----------



## basti1012 (24. Dezember 2018)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> ich gestalte gerade eine antike Webseite neu in


Willst du dann auch auf html5 umstellen ?
Die Seite hat ja noch viel veralteten Code mit drinne den man heute ja nicht mehr nutzt.
Hier 3 Links die ein html5 etwas näher bringen sollen.
Falls du dich damit auskennst dann ignoriere die Links einfach
HTML/Tutorials/HTML5 – SELFHTML-Wiki
HTML5 Introduction
HTML5
Euch allen ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Webhufi (24. Dezember 2018)

An beide:

Ach, da oben versteckt sich das Script! Danke!!! Ich hatte in meinem CSS-Ordner gesucht...

Ich habe meinen kompletten Webauftritt neu gestaltet, es war Zeit dazu...

Dieses CMS ist zwar klasse, aber ich gestalte oft noch nach Gutdünken, wenn etwas nicht vorhanden ist, das ich mir wünsche. Somit bin ich froh, dass ich meine alten Kenntnisse nicht ganz verloren habe.

Wie ich sehe, "wird man hier toll geholfen" *gg

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## basti1012 (24. Dezember 2018)

Das sieht doch schon um einiges besser aus.
Nur deine Links sind noch alle falsch. Die sind alle auf localhost verlink, hast wahrscheinlich vergessen das zu ändern oder ?

Die Links weiter unten. Die oben in der navbar und im footer  sind richtig aber die anderen alle nicht


----------



## Webhufi (25. Dezember 2018)

@basti1012

Stimmt. Mist, die falschen Links muss ich natürlich korrigieren.

Es ist vielleicht - oder ganz sicher - ungeschickt, eine Website zu veröffentlichen, die noch nicht fertig ist, auch wenn der Hinweis auf "In Arbeit" besteht. Die Links sind momentan in  der Tat voll für die Katz, weil eben die Page noch im Entstehen ist und das sehr viel Zeit beansprucht.

Sicher ist auch falsch, eine Page zu veröffentlichen, die Fehler enthält, wie z.B. Links.

Ich nehme deshalb mal an, einen Auftritt erst dann zu veröffentlichen, wenn er perfekt ist; richtig?

Diese spezielle Seite aber ist ein Dauerpojekt, das sich über sehr lange Zeit erstrecken wird.

Wäre es möglich, dies per HTML in einer besonderen Box deutlich zu machen?


----------



## ComFreek (25. Dezember 2018)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Ich nehme deshalb mal an, einen Auftritt erst dann zu veröffentlichen, wenn er perfekt ist; richtig?


Naja, zumindest zu einigen Teilen nutzbar. Aber das kommt immer auf deine Zielgruppe an. Wenn du ein Unternehmen bist, würde ich einen Webauftritt erst komplett bearbeitet online stellen. Wenn du eine Privatperson bist und den Webauftritt als Hobby ansiehst, und den Eindruck habe ich beim Durchstöbern deiner Seite gerade bekommen , ist es doch vollkommen i. O., unfertige Seiten zu haben.

Ich würde nicht-funktionierende Links kennzeichnen. Wikipedia macht die z. B. rot. Entweder das per JS oder serverseitig machen.


----------



## basti1012 (25. Dezember 2018)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Wäre es möglich, dies per HTML in einer besonderen Box deutlich zu machen?


 
Ja das könnte man auch machen.  Schreibst irgend ein Text rein das die Seite noch im aufbau ist und deshalb einige Links noch nicht funktionieren. So ein Text steht bei mir auch schon ewigkeiten,aber finde auch nie Zeit da weiter zu machen.

Ob man eine unfertige Seite veröffentlichen sollte muß jeder selber wissen, da stinne ich @ComFreek  soweit auch zu. Hast du die den schon veröffentlicht ? Ich zähle das Forum jetzt mal nicht mit weil hier eigentlich jeder wissen sollte das solche Links meistens noch im Bau sind weil sonst würde man sich ja in solchen hilfe Foren nicht anmelden.


----------



## Webhufi (26. Dezember 2018)

@Alle

Okay:

Ein Text ist drin, der erklärt, dass diese Seite etwa halb ewig dauern wird, bis sie fertig ist.

Auch habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Links noch nicht funktionieren. Dies muss also meine dringlichste Aufgabe sein, bevor ich weitere Texte importiere: Danke für diese Idee! Ich hatte tatsächlich nicht bemerkt, dass die Links auf 'localhost' verweisen...

Alle anderen Seiten auf dieser Website sind funktionsgerecht, wenn auch noch einige Inhalte fehlen.
Diese spezielle Seite habe ich natürlich veröffentlicht, sie ist Teil meines persönlichen Webauftritts; das neue Infofeld weist deutlich auf die Mängel hin, die noch beheben werden müssen. Auch hier einen Dank für diese Idee!

Dieses CMS kann für normale User nur Artikel per Link anspringen, nicht Teile eines Textes. Aber es gibt glücklicherweise auch den Eingriff in den Quellcode; per "ID" (früher war das wohl der "anchor") kann ich die Besucher jetzt herumspringen lassen -  jedenfalls demnächst, wenn ich diese mordsmäßige Arbeit hinter mir habe...

Eigentlich ist es toll, dass es solche CMS-Programme gibt: Ich möchte nie wieder eine Page in reinem HTML schreiben, wie noch im Jahr 2000.

Später griff ich zu Kompozer, was schon eine enorme Erleichterung war.

Aber auch bei ausgefeilten CMS-Angeboten kann es durchaus noch hilfreich sein, wenn man sich an die 'Roots' erinnert... Selbst das gute alte DOS hat schon manchmal geholfen, wenn ich in den Tiefen eines Rechners stöbern wollte. Wer erinnert sich noch an DOS und z.B. an Batch-Programmierung? Ich denke, die wenigsten in diesem Forum. Ich bin wohl ebenso antik... 

Nochmals Danke für eure Mitarbeit! Sicher werde ich hier ab und zu vorbei schauen; sicher gibt es nämlich immer wieder Fragen an dieses tolle Forum.

Alles Gute!
Norbert


----------



## ComFreek (27. Dezember 2018)

Wie wäre es mit der Wikipedia Software für deine Website? Oder allgemein suchst du wahrscheinlich eine "Wiki Software".
Die Wikipedia Software kann Verlinkungen auf Überschriften und auch tote Links rot anzeigen.



Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Wer erinnert sich noch an DOS und z.B. an Batch-Programmierung?


Oh ich glaube, das sind hier mehr als du erwartest. Wüsste da mindestens mit mir 3 Personen in diesem Forum, die das todsicher noch kennen! Dann bestimmt noch 5 weitere, die allein aufgrund ihres Alters und Technikaffinität wohl nicht darum herumgekommen sind 



Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Nochmals Danke für eure Mitarbeit! Sicher werde ich hier ab und zu vorbei schauen; sicher gibt es nämlich immer wieder Fragen an dieses tolle Forum.


Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Webhufi (27. Dezember 2018)




----------

